# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporal en Cataluña

## sergi1907

El temporal deja lluvias de más de 100 litros y amenaza con desbordar el Ter

La lluvia caída en las últimas horas ha dejado 109 litros por metro cuadrado en el macizo de Els Ports, en Tarragona, y 80,6 litros en Mas de Barberans, en la zona del Delta del Ebro | Barcelona activa el plan de emergencia municipal por el mal estado del mar

Barcelona. (Efe).-  La crecida de los ríos Ter y Llobregat por las lluvias caídas en las últimas horas ha elevado el caudal de salida de los embalses de Pastoral, Sau, Susqueda y Baells y amenaza con inundar zonas próximas a los cauces fluviales. En un comunicado, la Dirección General de Protección Civil ha pedido extremar las precauciones en los entornos próximos a los ríos Ter i Llobregat, cuyo caudal está creciendo debido a las intensas lluvias, ante el riesgo de que se desborden y acaben inundando parcelas rústicas y zonas cercanas a sus cauces.
Según la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA), el caudal del río Ter entre Ripoll (Girona) y el embalse de Sau puede superar los 270 metros cúbicos por segundo, por lo que el agua podría alcanzar cotas que no son habituales y anegar zonas próximas al cauce. Desde las 13.30 horas ha aumentado el caudal de salida del embalse de Pasteral a 30 metros cúbicos por segundo, así como de los pantanos de Sau y de Susqueda.
Las lluvias de las últimas horas han provocado también un aumento del caudal del río Llobregat entre Guardiola de Berguedà (Barcelona) y el embalse de La Baells, con inundaciones puntuales cerca del cauce del río. 
A partir del embalse de La Baells, también ha aumentado el caudal de salida del río, aunque la ACA estima que la situación aguas abajo del pantano no comporta riesgo alguno.
Protección Civil ha avisado de que el riesgo de inundaciones irá en aumento ya que las previsiones meteorológicas auguran lluvias abundantes hasta mañana, que afectarán especialmente la cabecera del río Ter.
Por otra parte, el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona ha activado la fase de alerta del Plan Básico de Emergencias Municipal por el mal estado del mar, ante la posibilidad de olas que más de 2,5 metros en el litoral de la ciudad. Por ese motivo, la Guardia Urbana se ha desplegado a lo largo de todo el litoral barcelonés para impedir el paso de los ciudadanos a los espigones y rompeolas.
Hasta las cuatro de la tarde, el teléfono de emergencias 112 ha recibido 309 llamadas que han generado 177 expedientes, la mayoría en pueblos de las comarcas del Bages, Vallès Occidental i Oriental, Barcelonès, Anoia i Maresme.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz3KTrOTsrS

----------


## sergi1907

La provincia de Girona es la más afectada por inundaciones y desprendimientos y amenaza con desbordar el Fluvià, el Ter, el Cardener y el Siurana.

Barcelona. (EFE).- El temporal que desde este sábado azota Catalunya ha obligado este domingo a cortar al tráfico 13 carreteras de la provincia de Girona afectadas por inundaciones y desprendimientos y amenaza con desbordar los ríos Fluvià, Ter, Cardener y Siurana.
Según ha informado en un comunicado Protección Civil, el plan de de emergencias Inuncat de la Generalitat se mantiene en fase de alerta por el riesgo de inundaciones y la previsión de que las lluvias persistan en las próximas horas, mientras una docena de municipios de toda Catalunya han activado sus propios programas de actuación ante aguaceros.
La demarcación de Girona es la que más afectada ha resultado por las lluvias caídas en las últimas horas, lo que ha obligado a cortar al tráfico la autopista AP-7 en sentido sur a su paso por Figueres y la N-II a la altura de ese mismo municipio, donde el pabellón municipal se ha habilitado para acoger a personas afectadas por los aguaceros.
Además, el Servicio Catalán de Tráfico (SCT) ha cortado otras carreteras de Girona afectadas por inundaciones y desprendimientos debido al temporal: la C-252 en Far d'Empordà, la C-26 en Borrassà, la C-31 en Vilamalla, la GIV-5129 en Vilafant, la GIV-6219 en Siurana, la GIV-6226 en Garrigàs y la N-260 en Llançà y Portbou.
También se han cerrado por inundaciones y desprendimientos sobre la calzada la carretera C-1411b a su paso por Manresa (Barcelona) y la C-26 en Alfarràs (Lleida).
Debido a los aguaceros, los ayuntamientos de Figueres y Vilafant han activado sus propios planes de actuación municipal por inundaciones, en fase de emergencia.
Lo mantienen activado también, aunque en fase de alerta, los consistorios barceloneses de Calafell, Castelldefels, Santa Maria de Palautordera, Sant Quirze del Vallès, Vic, Cardona, Sallent y Castellbel. En Girona están afectados Peralada y Llançà y en Lleida Tremp.
Las intensas lluvias caídas en Figueres han causado 144 intervenciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, que con la ayuda de una autoescalera han tenido que desalojar como medida preventiva a 12 niños y 5 monitores de una casa de colonias de esta población debido a la acumulación de agua en los alrededores.
Según la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA), la crecida de los ríos Fluvià, Ter, Cardener y Siurana amenaza con desbordarlos, mientras que también tienen caudales superiores a lo habitual pero aún dentro de la normalidad Congost, Anoia, Francolí, Llobregat y Foix.
Protección Civil ha alertado a los municipios de esas cuencas fluviales para que impidan acceder a los cauces, puntos bajos, badenes y cruces de río a nivel.
Hasta las 10:00 de esta mañana, los Bomberos de la Generalitat han intervenido en más de 400 servicios relacionados con las lluvias: 305 en Girona, 29 en Lleida, 19 en Tarragona, 22 en la región Metropolitana Norte, 19 en la región Centro, 9 en la Región Metropolitana Sur y 5 en las Tierras del Ebro.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3KYwc956p

----------


## sergi1907

La mujer se encontraba haciendo senderismo en el área de Montagut, afectada por el temporal de lluvias y viento.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Los equipos de rescate han hallado esta mañana el cadáver de una persona en la riera de Sant Aniol, que sería el de la joven excursionista de 20 años desaparecida ayer mientras hacía senderismo en Sant Jaume de Llierca (Girona), según informa ACN. 

El cuerpo ha sido localizado hacia las 10.00 horas de esta mañana por un helicóptero de la Unidad de Medios Aéreos en la riera de Sant Aniol de Sadernes, aguas abajo del punto en el que la joven cayó al agua, según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat en un comunicado
El cuerpo ha sido rescatado por efectivos de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, que lo han puesto a disposición de la policía judicial para que proceda a su identificación, aunque todo apunta que se trataría de la joven desaparecida ayer por la tarde.
La víctima, de 20 años, se encontraba haciendo senderismo en la zona de Montagut, afectada por el temporal de lluvias y viento, cuando se cayó en la riera de Llierca, junto a los otros tres excursionistas con los que hacía senderismo, aunque éstos pudieron salir y avisaron a los bomberos sobre las 14.00 horas.
Entre los efectivos de los Bomberos de la Generalitat participaban en la búsqueda de la joven dos dotaciones del Grupo de Rescate de Montaña, una unidad subacuática del Grupo de Apoyo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) y dos unidades caninas. Además, por parte de los Mossos d'Esquadra se habían movilizado una unidad de Montaña, y efectivos del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM).


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3KeRsmkO0

----------

frfmfrfm (01-dic-2014),Jonasino (01-dic-2014)

----------


## suer

Sin ánimo de crear de polémicas... no se podía haber escogido otro día para hacer senderismo? El temporal estaba más que anunciado y las alertas estaban dadas.

Saludos

----------

